# Non resident with mexican licensed car



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Currently I spend 5 months a year in Mexico in an RV. I am thinking of ending that in a few year & would like to have a car down here to use if I fly in. My brother in law has an FM3 & lives in PV. Is it possible to have him purchase a car for me to use for 4-5 months and I would let him have use of it the remainder of the year? Would I have a problem the first time I am pulled over? Would a letter from a Mexican notary stating |I have his permission to drive it be enough?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

One of the key reasons to have a Mexican plated car is freedom of use. I guess having paperwork beyond registration & insurance documents could be useful but I know of know one that bothers and so far no problems.
No reason that it can't be in your name if you have an address.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Well I could use his address, but then I would worry they would ask me for an FM3 card.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually people buy cars and land using FMMs. Not sure what will happen with the new rules, when in fact they happen.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It could be in either name, or both. Just be sure all drivers are named on the insurance. No problem.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks RV, I always trust your answers.


----------

